# USA Parker Fly



## DongCrusher (Jul 30, 2009)

I put my 1987 Ibanez RG550 up for sale on Usedottawa just to see what people would offer for it, and I got an interesting one. Someone offered a USA Parker Fly "the parker fly is an older usa model it has a tremolo bar its black with white pick gaurd it comes with a parker soft case" +100$ cash, OR a Carvin DC127 USA "the carvin has 24 jumbo frets ,ebony fretboard,neck through body,sperzel locking tuners, seymour duncan pickup,comes with carvin molded case it is metalic blue with gold hardware." straight up for the RG550.

Would either of these be worth it, anyone recommend it?


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

If anything I would be interested in the Parker but I dont like black guitars nevermind painted guitars in general.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

It wouldn't be a Fly if it had a pickgaurd. It would likely be a Nitefly which has a bolt on neck and I'm not 100% sure but I don't think it has the carbon composite body.......just the fretboard. I'd look into it.......a real pre-refined Fly can be had for around a $1000 -/+. Obviously the Nitefly would be less. Probably a great playing guitar regardless......just want to give you an idea of the value.

J


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RG550's in good condition go for around $600, don't they? a nitefly brand new was around $1500 I think, used they're around $800 I believe. I'd say it's a fair trade for any of the guitars mentioned, Carvins don't have great resale unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it).


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Fair if you like the Parker. I wasn't able to view pics of it. Did see your RG550 and I think you asking price is a few hundred too high. If it was in pristine condition $850 would be high, but maybe possible.


----------



## DongCrusher (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a picture of both. Also how does the serial number system work for both of them?
carvin# 49164 parker#18640


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a P-44, which is the same body shape as the Nitefly/Fly, and appears to have the same neck as the Nitefly, though it has a "normal" mahogany body, different pickups and a different bridge system. The piezo bridge is a nice feature, and I've been quite pleased with the Parker tremolo system. Very responsive without being a nuisance. The body shape is actually a lot more comfortable than you might think, looking at it. The neck radius is nice and flat and the fingerboard just feels wide, which I like. But it is different enough from other guitars that I think you really need to try it out before putting yourself and the seller through the headache. I think Steve's carries them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

According to Parker their USA-made guitars have 6- or 7-digit serials. No mention of a 5-digit serial: FAQs | About

Looks an awful lot like a NiteFly.

Carvin is maybe circa '95-'99 according to this: What Model is that Carvin Guitar?


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

After looking around it appears to be a version I Nitefly which could have a maple, ash or mahogany body. It still has stainless steel frets and the piezo system.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Definitely a Nitefly.
I have a Nitefly Swamp Ash. You either love 'em or hate 'em. The US ones are worth a bit more than the Asian made ones. Workmanship is great. The piezo is useful and the neck is really good. It's a little too small for me but whenever I pick it up it doesn't take too long to get used to it. The vibrato is great too, easy to set up and use. and with the locking tuners, never seems to go out of tune.
Light...VERY light! They should have called it a Litefly!


----------



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd have to agree with Gizmo ...Nitefly.

I'm biased, cus I own a parker fly, and think parker's are one of the most amazing guitars made. It's a brand you either love or hate, but as mhammer said, you best try one out at your local store if possible first.

I can't praise them enough for their trem system+locking tuners = haven't tuned my guitar in a month and it's still in tune (and i play a lot....at church and at home)

The neck plays like nothing i've ever played. I don't know how different the nitefly necks are(haven't tried a nitefly), but if it's anywhere near as good as a fly neck, then it's impressive. I think i'll stop...it's starting to sound like an advert for Parker. But hopefully you go with it.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm in the Nitefly camp. but also 'cause i own on. a swamp ash, tobacco burst, SSH that i ADORE. do it.

where are you, btw?


----------

